# Table Saw Fence



## Juansnapon (Apr 28, 2010)

OK I just got a Ridgid Cast iron table saw missing a lot of parts but only payed $35 bucks for it. What I am looking for is any ideas on how to build my own rip fence and rails since they are missing. It has to be save and strong. The cheaper the better since I can't afford a $300 price range or I would buy one. Any ideas are appreciated, I can well a little but not the best at it. 
This is the type it is a TS3650 and it was missing one extension wing (no big deal I wanted an excuse to incorporate a router table anyway) the blade gard is missing as well( will buy that from Ridgid only $60) and the rip fence and rails for the fence, oh and the lift system for the stand. Runs like a champ and its brand new other wise so just need a way to be safe with a fence.

Thanks


----------



## Ole (Dec 23, 2009)

Search table saw fence and you'll find god stuff on LJ!

http://lumberjocks.com/Hutch/blog/2740


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Juan,
Ii just up graded my Ridgid TS2412 0 to a delta T2-30. I have the front and back rails and the fence. I was thinking of cutting it down for my band saw, but if it will help you, you are welcome to it. Rand


----------

